# b/w aggression



## bradpaden (May 1, 2012)

i have a 2 yr old b and w that has started lunging at me hen i go to get him out of his cage. after hes out and fed hes fine no pronblems. i feed him everyother day is this not enough or something. is he just hungry? or am i doing something els wrong? thx for your time


----------



## pauljr456 (May 1, 2012)

is he going to shed? Check the temperatures also how big is the enclosure hes in and how much do you feed him on the days he gets fed he may not be getting enough food tegus also go through something in there life called the 'terrable twos' so maybe hes/she is going through that


----------



## naturboy87 (May 2, 2012)

might also just be testing you also to see if he can itimadate you . now that he is probibly big enuf to do so lol and ya terrable twos can be fun lol
id just ride it out heal caulm down befor u know it..


----------



## frost (May 2, 2012)

in most cases it is cage aggression.mine does the same thing even though i feed him outside of the enclosure all the time. it could be the age too.you most likely have to work with him to get him to realize you are not food.


----------



## Dana C (May 2, 2012)

Both of my kids and my monitor get cranky just before and during their shed, which currently are back to back. They go off their food a little bit as well.
The other thing is to think about your movements. Are the slow? Do you talk to him while taking him out? Do you open the cage door and just wait?
Have you changed his or your routine with him? Do you feed live prey, (I hope not). How often do you handle him or let him explore. After he calms down, does he want to be on you?

Some of these questions are rhetorical some not. All of these should be answered and shared if you will as someone else may be having the same problem.


----------



## Apophis (May 2, 2012)

I used to feed my adult Tegu every other day and he often had similar behavior. If he is acting aggressive at all I wear my big latex gloves, gives me a lot more confidence and it's important to not let your Tegu win an intimidation challenge.

However, now that I feed him every day he has been much nicer and kind of tries to use me to climb out of his cage when I get him out.


----------



## bradpaden (May 3, 2012)

well i think its just him trying to intimidate me. i dont think hes just hungry cause yesterday he lunged and i grabbed him by the base of the tail as usual. tried to feed him. he only took one bit . he did it when i reached in today too. i kinda poped him in the nose and went on shifting his substrate around. hedid it aain and so did i, not hard at all i might ad. after that he walked away and gave me no more truble. dont think smacking him is the best metd fr this, whether it wrks r nt. any ther ideas. hes eating as much as he wants every other day. coconut fiber bedding and about 100 degrees hot end


----------



## Apophis (May 3, 2012)

I think it's more the routine that has helped with my Gojira's attitude. Instead of a large meal every other day he gets a smaller meal every day, but that's just been my experience. Tegus' personalities vary so much it's hard to say, but they can get territorial of their homes. Not really sure how to "discipline" a tegu beyond not giving him the fear response he'd be looking for with a lunge.


----------

